# ABS QUESTION???////BRAKE-N-FIVE LUG COVERSION



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

OK I WONNA DO A FIVE LUG SWAP TO MY CAR FRONT AND REAR AND www.superiornissanmotorsports.com IS SELLING IT OR I THINK IVE ALREADY BOUGHT IT IM NOT SHORE GOTTA CHECK THE PARTS SHEET LOL BUT ANYWAY IVE BEEN TOLD THAT FOR THE REAR I CAN USE S14 REAR ROTORS BECAUSE THEY HAVE THE SAME SIZE CALIPER AND THERE THE SAME SIZE ROTORS JUST WITH THE FIVE HOLES.BUT MY PROBLEM IS IN THE FRONT CONVERSION I DONT WONNA DO THE Z32 BRAKE UPGRADE I JUST NEED THE ROTORS TO BE FIVE LUG COMPATIBLE. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO DRILL THE EXTRA HOLE BUT I DUNNO ABOUT THAT I WAS THINKING IF I DID THAT I MIGHT WEAKEN THE ROTOR.
NOTE:IM GONNA USE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ROTORS AND PROLLY HWK BRAKE BAD OR AXXIS.

I WONNA KEEP THIS BRAKE PACKAGE FOR A LITTLE WHILE UNTIL I GET MY ROTORA 6PISTON CALIPER FRONT AND 4PISTON CALIPER REAR WELL THANX GUYS AND I HOPE I GET ALLOT OF HELP...LATER SILS


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> OK I WONNA DO A FIVE LUG SWAP TO MY CAR FRONT AND REAR AND www.superiornissanmotorsports.com IS SELLING IT OR I THINK IVE ALREADY BOUGHT IT IM NOT SHORE GOTTA CHECK THE PARTS SHEET LOL BUT ANYWAY IVE BEEN TOLD THAT FOR THE REAR I CAN USE S14 REAR ROTORS BECAUSE THEY HAVE THE SAME SIZE CALIPER AND THERE THE SAME SIZE ROTORS JUST WITH THE FIVE HOLES.BUT MY PROBLEM IS IN THE FRONT CONVERSION I DONT WONNA DO THE Z32 BRAKE UPGRADE I JUST NEED THE ROTORS TO BE FIVE LUG COMPATIBLE. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO DRILL THE EXTRA HOLE BUT I DUNNO ABOUT THAT I WAS THINKING IF I DID THAT I MIGHT WEAKEN THE ROTOR.
> NOTE:IM GONNA USE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ROTORS AND PROLLY HWK BRAKE BAD OR AXXIS.
> 
> I WONNA KEEP THIS BRAKE PACKAGE FOR A LITTLE WHILE UNTIL I GET MY ROTORA 6PISTON CALIPER FRONT AND 4PISTON CALIPER REAR WELL THANX GUYS AND I HOPE I GET ALLOT OF HELP...LATER SILS


The S14 front brakes will fit if the rears do.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Bri brings upon a good point, if the rears fit, the fronts should as well. Now if for some odd and crazy reason they don't. You can get them re-drilled by a machine shop, and then you get the extra holes welded shut, and you can't just add one hole to make them fit, you have to drill four new ones, utilize one of the existing holes and drill 4 new ones, then the extra three that won't be used, weld 'em shut. That's what you have to do to change the Z32 rotors to 4 lug...


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

240luvr said:


> Bri brings upon a good point, if the rears fit, the fronts should as well. Now if for some odd and crazy reason they don't. You can get them re-drilled by a machine shop, and then you get the extra holes welded shut, and you can't just add one hole to make them fit, you have to drill four new ones, utilize one of the existing holes and drill 4 new ones, then the extra three that won't be used, weld 'em shut. That's what you have to do to change the Z32 rotors to 4 lug...


THANX ALLOT MAN...i have another question rotora told me that the bake kit that im getting from them does not require me to change my brake master cylinder do you think i should??? because i was gonna do this: change the brake master cylinder and the brake booster the lines just everything to increase brake pedal pressure what do u think???  O also is it possible to put a Z32 brake master cylinder in my 240sx 92 hatch to increase brake pressure???


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*brake question/master cylinder?*

thanx guys..rotora told me that the brake kit that im getting from them does not require me to change my brake master cylinder do you think i should??? because i was gonna do this: change the brake master cylinder and the brake booster the lines just everything to increase brake pedal pressure what do u think??? O also is it possible to put a Z32 brake master cylinder in my 240sx 92 hatch to increase brake pressure??? :fluffy:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

You can change the Brake Master Cylinder (BMC) to a Z32. But whether you want to our not is up to you. Most people say that they like the feel of the Z32 BMC better than that of the stock 240sx's BMC, I haven't had a chance to drive a 240 w/ a Z32 BMC so I couldn't tell you out of experience. If I were you, I probably would change it over.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Z32 brake master cylinder?*



240luvr said:


> You can change the Brake Master Cylinder (BMC) to a Z32. But whether you want to our not is up to you. Most people say that they like the feel of the Z32 BMC better than that of the stock 240sx's BMC, I haven't had a chance to drive a 240 w/ a Z32 BMC so I couldn't tell you out of experience. If I were you, I probably would change it over.



thanx i guess im gonna do the Z32 brake master cylinder i can also do the brake booster from the Z32 rite? if i wanted to or do i have to? what about the lines can i use the one from my 240sx or o i have to use the Z32?

what year was the Z32 made in? or what is the best year to get the bmc from?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Z32 brake master cylinder?*

thanx i guess im gonna do the Z32 brake master cylinder i can also do the brake booster from the Z32 rite? if i wanted to or do i have to? what about the lines can i use the one from my 240sx or o i have to use the Z32?

what year was the Z32 made in? or what is the best year to get the bmc from?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

STOP DOUBLE POSTING!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

If you're going to use Z32 or S14 brakes on you car, I'd get the 1" Z32 BMC at a minimum. I'd recommend the 17/16" BMC.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

There is little difference between the 15/16", 1", and 17/16" Z32 M/C's. In fact, it's hard to tell which your buying unless you can get up close and personal to it. Junk yards often just sell them as "300ZX master cylinder." The bottom line is, all three of them kick ass. And no, don't use the 300ZX brake booster. The 300ZX MC will fit into the 240SX brake booster, then you just attach the reservoir and lines. The only tricky part is if your 240SX has ABS, the brake lines will need to be bent a little bit to fit the Z32 M/C.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> There is little difference between the 15/16", 1", and 17/16" Z32 M/C's. In fact, it's hard to tell which your buying unless you can get up close and personal to it. Junk yards often just sell them as "300ZX master cylinder." The bottom line is, all three of them kick ass. And no, don't use the 300ZX brake booster. The 300ZX MC will fit into the 240SX brake booster, then you just attach the reservoir and lines. The only tricky part is if your 240SX has ABS, the brake lines will need to be bent a little bit to fit the Z32 M/C.




i guess ill go with the 17/16 bmc...um what year 300zx bmc do i ask for at the dealership????thanx guys :fluffy:


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> There is little difference between the 15/16", 1", and 17/16" Z32 M/C's. In fact, it's hard to tell which your buying unless you can get up close and personal to it. Junk yards often just sell them as "300ZX master cylinder." The bottom line is, all three of them kick ass. And no, don't use the 300ZX brake booster. The 300ZX MC will fit into the 240SX brake booster, then you just attach the reservoir and lines. The only tricky part is if your 240SX has ABS, the brake lines will need to be bent a little bit to fit the Z32 M/C.



i guess ill go with the 17/16 bmc...um what year 300zx bmc do i ask for at the dealership????thanx guys :fluffy: O and theres a guy here in maryland that drives a 8sec i think 240sx it looks bone stock as far as the body work but he has some nice wheels though heres the link and you have to go under drag times 
http://www.rhombus-net.com/rhombus/nissan/rhombus.htm i think im gonna get this guy to work on my SR20


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*cusco or suspension techniques???SWAY BARS?*

lol...hey guys i have a question im going for a street setup u know like highway racing and drag and maybe a little drift. IS SPL THE BEST COMPANY TO GET ME REAR SUBFRAME BUSHINGS FROM FOR WHAT I WONNA DO I KNOW OTHER COMPANYS SELL THEM BUT THE OTHER COMPANYS ARE DRIFT COMPANYS AND I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING FROM >PHASE 2 MOTORTREND<

also i wanted some sway bars cause like i said im changing everything that has to do with the suspension.I WANTED SOME CUSCO SWAY BARS BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD GET THEM IN ADJUSTABLE OR NON ADJUSTABLE OR IN WHAT SIZES IF ADJUSTABLE. i talked to a guy in 240sxmotoring.com and this is what he told me atleast a 25mm-30mm for the front...I would go with anything for the rear...like 15mm-19mm

its up to you for non or adjustable....for what you are doing, it makes no difference if you have adjustable or not. I would do None adjustable.


because i told him i wanted to do a street setup .....HIGHWAY RACING,RIDING TWISTYIES JUST A REAL HUGGING MACHINE and drag.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SPL for subframe spacers, Whiteline for sways.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*what to ask when getting the brake master cylinder?*



2Fass240us said:


> SPL for subframe spacers, Whiteline for sways.



umm...can anybody tell me what year and type 300zx im gonna be asking for when i go to the dealership, and ask for the 300zx brake master cylinder in the 17/16'' thanx guys i just need to know what to ask these guys at the dealership when i go to buy the brake master cylinder.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> umm...can anybody tell me what year and type 300zx im gonna be asking for when i go to the dealership, and ask for the 300zx brake master cylinder in the 17/16'' thanx guys i just need to know what to ask these guys at the dealership when i go to buy the brake master cylinder.



i really need this info


----------

